# Spotlight Look?



## GetStoic (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, I'm new and I have a problem. For one of my photo projects studying fear i want to create an image with a spotlight on one given thing and the rest of the image black, what can i use to do this...without any hi-tech lights. I'm looking for that kind look in the queen video for bohemian rhapsody. 

I have a Canon Rebel XTi if that's any help. 

Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## logan9967 (Apr 5, 2008)

wrong section


----------



## eahuntley (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like a photoshop or maybe lightroom sort of thing..


----------

